# DC advise



## Rashed (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello,
I have zero experience in DCs, so I need guidance please, if you have to choose of one of these which one is the winner? 

Coral clen.1 http://euronet5.eurob.it/contenuti/...mage/thumb/aspiratori-industriali-clen(1).pdf

Coral handy.2 
http://euronet5.eurob.it/contenuti/...age/thumb/aspiratori-industriali-handy(1).pdf

The thing is that the price is almost double in handy.2 and the only deference is that handy.2 has 2hp, bigger filter bag, and three intakes with deferent sizes. I don't see that it worth it!
On the other hand Clen.1 is cheaper but its the 1hp that makes my worry.
So help me with your opinion, it dosent mater if you are familiar with this brand or not, judge it on its specifications, if it will help I am going to use it on a combination machine Minimax cu-410, so I am planning to use only one hose connected to the unit (plug and unplug).
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's the thing.......you can NEVER have too much suction......the more CFM the better. If I could afford a 5hp model.....I would.....


----------



## TonyM (Nov 12, 2013)

*access*

I have a Grizzly but I'd rather have one of the two you pictured. Suction is no problem but access to the bag is not there. I really hate to clean mine out because you can't get your arms around the top to remove it. Those appear easy to reach.
TonyM


----------



## Rashed (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks for the replys.

I got a third offer 
Coral CA/2C

But i realy need an apinion, do you think that the Clen.1 will do the job as using it on one function/machine, so i can save some money. Or should I spend more so I wont regret it?


----------



## Toller (Dec 30, 2007)

1hp is really small. Unless you simply can't afford more, get 2hp.
Bags are lousy. Coarse ones spew dust and fine ones clog. Get a canister if you possibly can.


----------



## Rashed (Oct 15, 2012)

Toller said:


> 1hp is really small. Unless you simply can't afford more, get 2hp. Bags are lousy. Coarse ones spew dust and fine ones clog. Get a canister if you possibly can.


Thank you Toller, I think I will go for the 3hp, but surely I am messing with my budget. I will keep the canister in mind for future.
Thanks all.


----------

